# Kindle in the Wild Pics.....



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Today, I was freezing and feeling all yucky... and to my surprise, it was warmer outside than it was in my house!!! So, baby girl (who is 4) and I spent the afternoon outside. She got to dig in the dirt and chase the dogs, and I got to read in the sun! After a bit I realized, hey! This is a great picture time for the kindle!! I hadn't had a chance yet to snap any pics.. so, Here are a few of my kindle out in the wild! (and I live on acreage surounded by even more acreage, so you can really call this the wild, or the woods.. which ever you prefer! HAHA)

Kindle and its big sister, my Iphone.. neither are ever far away from each other or from me! 









Wanted to get the background in to show how nice and peaceful it is to sit on my back porch and read.. this is the first chance I've had to do this since getting my kindle, and its even MUCH better than with a DTB. Much much much better. And, of course, better than the iphone which I would not be able to see in such wonderful sunlight!









Full shot of the kindle.. it is in the JavoEdge Lumberjack case, which I love. I'm a very "nature" type of person (duh, I chose to live in the middle of nowhere surrounded by trees)









And if you didn't notice on the other shots... damage to my case . Three days after getting my new case from JavoEdge, I picked it up to read and noticed this corner... I have no idea when it happened, but I know who did it!! 









This is the culprit!








She may look cute... but she's wanted for disorderly kindle chewing! She packs weapons in her mouth that could strike any unsuspecting kindle.. be ware!



Valeri


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

Great pictures Cute puppy.


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome post and pics ... made me laugh ... bad dog!


----------



## GoldenKindle (Jan 11, 2010)

Great pics of the kindle and I like the cover.

That puppy has such an angel face!


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Aww, that sweet face would make it impossible to be mad! My 7 week old Boxer puppy already has a fondness for my leather Sperry topsiders, so I am paranoid she is gonna get hold of my Oberon cover.


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

These photos are great ValeriGail!!
Came to this post late but thanks for sharing these high quality snapshots! Your dog is too cute! Am sharing this on the official JAVOedge thread so people can find it from there + linking back to this.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Love your Kindle in the wild photos!  Thanks for sharing.  I have never seen photos of the Lumberjack cover before.  It is perfect for your set up.  Your pup is adorable!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

great pics...Absolutely adorable puppy.  OT ? and I apologize but is that the Black/pink Otterbox on your phone?  how Bright is the pink I'm debating between the solid pink and the Black/Pink


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

great pics


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Cute puppy! Now how could you be mad at such a face?

Thanks for the pics, brightened my day, made me laugh!


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice pictures. The title of this thread remembered me of the contest on the M-Egde website...
What kind of breed is your dog? Is it still a puppy?


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Ah, the puppy matches with the kindle


----------

